# Fehler beim ausführen von CRON.daily



## Feanwulf (31. Dez. 2007)

Ich erhalte aktuell täglich folgende Fehlermeldung, die zwar nicht gravierend zu sein scheint, aber irgendwie doch etwas nervt. Woran könnte das liegen - in den Dateien unter cron.daily habe ich nicht gefunden wonach ich suchen muß!

--------
/etc/cron.daily/amavisd-new: [8346] warn: FuzzyOcr: Cannot find executable for pamthreshold [8346] warn: FuzzyOcr: Cannot find executable for pamtopnm 
/etc/cron.daily/rkhunter: PHP Warning:  Module 'json' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
------------


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2007)

1. Ein Programm für das FuzzyOCR Modul, dass Du in amavisd installiert hast, fehlt.

2. Schau mal Die php.ini Dateien für das php5-cli durch, ob das json modul zweimal geladen wird.


----------

